# Post a picture of your main fursona(s), and their theme song!



## TheRabbitFollower (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll start.
This is Ambriel





And this is the song I most associate with him!


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 3, 2018)

My 'sona is named Stránnik (from the Russian word for '_traveler_')





His theme song would be 'Hero':


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 3, 2018)

I (kinda?) have two!!!
My main sona is Axxe!


Spoiler








And originally I meant it in a joking way but...god this song is so him.





I also have my unicorn Lil Darlin!


Spoiler








She's named after a lyric in Straight To Video so I guess that would be her theme!


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 4, 2018)

This is FANG and of course her song would be something from MCR.


Spoiler















My second sona is Xannus and this is the first song that came to mind for him.


Spoiler


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Feb 5, 2018)

this gave me an idea for a drawing!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm gonna post the images in a spoiler. One of them is my profile pic.


Spoiler















It's difficult to pick a single song for him, but at the moment I find this one to be the most fitting:


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Feb 5, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



HELP, I DIE WITH THE CENSURE!!! LOOOL X,DDDDD
btw what a cute character


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 5, 2018)

Yuukari-nee said:


> HELP, I DIE WITH CENSURE!!! LOOOL X,DDDDD
> btw what a cute character


Thank you very much ^w^


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 7, 2018)

Electra's Song would be Drown by Bring Me The Horizon or Blue by A Perfect Circle.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 7, 2018)

She is so beautiful and seductive she will drown you in your passion.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 7, 2018)

Sorry I tried to upload a picture but it would not load.


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 7, 2018)

SuperNaturalHorse said:


> Sorry I tried to upload a picture but it would not load.


There is a file size limit, maybe you can make it a little smaller before trying to load?


----------



## Wollymon (Feb 8, 2018)

My story character/fursona, Bethley the sheep monster. I didn't exactly give him vibrant colors but at least it's easy on the eyes.





(I'm actually American, I didn't feel the need to base my fursona completely off me)

He lives in an area based off of 1890s northern Europe, this song kind of shows the festive Russian culture common in his city, Sixworth


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 8, 2018)

That is me:





And that is my theme song:


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

This is my fursona Rose~




And the song I think of is this~
Waving Through a Window from Dear Evan Hanson


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Feb 11, 2018)

This is my main fursona Barley the slothbat:




this is the only song I could think of for him.
Eyes Half Closed by Crywolf


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 11, 2018)

This is my fursona, Constance Mayflower:









When I created her many years ago, I chose to make her an opera singer, as I was listening to a lot of Nightwish at the time. I don't know anything about opera, and while I don't know how well the musical style fits her, I think that she would sound something like this:


----------



## pupsicle-c (Feb 11, 2018)

✧・This is my fursona, Sugar!






✧・& the song I associate with them is "*Houkago Stride*" covered by Jubyphonic !!


----------



## Cephalo (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm a bit new to fursonas but here's mine. Her name's Quinn. 


https://imgur.com/R8yZVpw


And her theme


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Feb 14, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> My story character/fursona, Bethley the sheep monster. I didn't exactly give him vibrant colors but at least it's easy on the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's so cute!
I love how the song is in German X"D


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 14, 2018)

Art by Saltamor



Spoiler










Theme



Spoiler


----------



## Wollymon (Feb 14, 2018)

Ambriel said:


> He's so cute!
> I love how the song is in German X"D



thanks 

I thought I had seen everything, until i saw a bunch of german power rangers singing about the capital of Russia while doing air kicks


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 14, 2018)

Constance said:


> This is my fursona, Constance Mayflower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's so pretty! The song seems really fitting! <3


----------



## Steelite (Feb 14, 2018)

Meet the Super Tauren Bros 
















From top to bottom (and oldest to youngest) : Executioner Victor, Slayer Darwin and Harvester Heron 

And here's the theme song that inspired me to make them :


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 15, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> She's so pretty! The song seems really fitting! <3


Thank you very much 

I can't figure out what her voice would sound like when she's talking, but this is definitely how she'd sound when she's singing. Since Nightwish played a small part in the creation of my fursona, I think it's a fitting theme song


----------

